# Bitzenburger Dial O Fletch Jig -- Reviews, Features, Comments



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

and then you can add the Zenith nock receiver adapter and make it even more betterer.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a love/hate relationship with the Bitz. With the Zenith upgrade it's clearly the best of the affordable models (setting aside the Aerovane jig, which is obviously infinitely superior to the whole lot, but at a very high price).

But there is something comical about the fact that the Bitz is the best thing going. The knobs and markings are rudimentary at best -- kind of have a 1970s look to them. The knobs should have clicks like a target sight to get maximum precision; there should also be a more comprehensive and precise line/marking system to go along with the click knobs to allow you to easily reproduce settings for different arrows. Is it "state of the art" to have to put a white sticker on the jig and then pen in lines for different arrows? That's horse-and-buggy, not state of the art. And without the Zenith upgrade, good luck getting even vane spacing with skinny FITA arrows. 

All that said, the lack of a truly cutting edge model for an affordable price makes the Bitz the best among a fairly mediocre bunch.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I mark my settings with a good old permanent marker. Actually, red marks for small diameter arrows, blue marker for standard size arrows.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

PB26 said:


> The knobs should have clicks like a target sight to get maximum precision.
> .


If you have experience setting a bitzenburger for the exact best position of the vane on the shaft for various shaft sizes and and vane lengths, you would realize that ball detent clicks would make precise positioning of the clamp impossible.

Regarding the 1970s knobs, those knobs are from the early 1960s and mine function fine.

I have no difficulty adjusting my bitzenburgers for precise positioning.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

FS560 said:


> If you have experience setting a bitzenburger for the exact best position of the vane on the shaft for various shaft sizes and and vane lengths, you would realize that ball detent clicks would make precise positioning of the clamp impossible.
> 
> Regarding the 1970s knobs, those knobs are from the early 1960s and mine function fine.
> 
> I have no difficulty adjusting my bitzenburgers for precise positioning.


I meant something like the precision of a target sight, ok? 

On the dating of the technology I readily confess my error -- 1970 was far too generous. Time for an update, no?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I realized what you meant and that would be neat if the detents were very very fine. It is not likely that bitzenburger would make the subject improvements. In any event, with both the xenith upgrade and this upgrade to the prime design of the jig, it would be a $250 fletching jig with the two micrometer adjustors for the magnet.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

They could offer it as an option. Keep the original jig as the base model, and then for people who shoot multiple arrow thicknesses and vane lengths, have a deluxe offering for $250. But I think you're right that they won't do it -- probably not enough demand. Then again, if they made a prototype and shopped it at a show, they may see more people want something like this than they think.


----------



## Copogua (Mar 19, 2013)

Talking of it, any one has a used working confition with straight clamp, i am looking for one. Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I stopped using the Zenith kit last year and I have zero issues fletching my CX Nano XRs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I stopped using the Zenith kit last year and I have zero issues fletching my CX Nano XRs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I guess the widely reported problem that led to the creation of the Zenith upgrade is just a myth after all.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Isn't there a simple diy option to solve this problem? I'm looking for a good fletching jig to fletch arrows ranging from x10 size to 23--. Was thinking about buying a bitz, but hearing it doesn't work great with small diameter arrows but me off a bit.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

pb26 said:


> so i guess the widely reported problem that led to the creation of the zenith upgrade is just a myth after all.


not


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

zenarch said:


> not


Indeed.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The Bitz is a good jig, but I don't think that they have changed anything since it came on the market. No improvements and no options (except for the clamps and the receivers). Nothing that improves ease of use or accuracy. Another company, Zenith, makes the only upgrade I'm aware of.

Someone posted above that the bitz is the best of a mediocre bunch. I'm not sure it's the best. I reach for my Grayling as often as my bitz. The grayling is at least as good as the bitz and has a couple of features that are better. The people who own bitzenberg have done little or nothing to improve the product. 

If the Aerovane jig were more affordable, it would quickly become the new standard in the industry. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

aread said:


> If the Aerovane jig were more affordable, it would quickly become the new standard in the industry.


You can start owning an Aerovane Jig with as little as $144.90 if you use your an old blitz clamp to start. Then buy what you need one piece at a time. Before you know, you will have all you ever need.

http://shop.firenock.com/Aerovane-Jig-2012-with-chuck-set-AVJIG.htm


----------

